# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Een psychotherapeut: Wanneer psychotherapie nodig is

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Iedereen worstelt wel eens met levensvragen en moeilijke momenten. Soms zijn die zelfs niet te verdragen. Een _psychotherapeut_ kan helpen een oplossing zoeken voor deze psychologische problemen. Meestal krijg ik in mijn psychologenpraktijk de volgende vraag:”Hoe los ik mijn moeilijkheden op?”

Dikwijls helpt een goede raad. Neerslachtigheid of depressie behandeling kan soms verrassend vlug met een goede raad. Zo was er een jongen met neerslachtigheid die vlug genezen was. Mooi!

Wat is het verschil tussen coachen en psychotherapie?
Psychotherapie is nodig als men met dit soort coachen niet verlost geraakt van de psychologische problemen . Dit betekent dat intensievere hulp noodzakelijk is. Daarvoor kan men beroep doen op een *psycholoog-psychotherapeut*.

Relatieproblemen oplossen, angststoornis behandeling, vliegangst therapie enz. De psychotherapeut wordt verondersteld voor elke klacht een concrete en vlug werkende behandeling klaar te hebben. Die de patiënt passief ondergaat. Een beetje zoals een pilletje voorschrijven bij een bronchitis of het gipsen van een gebroken arm 

Stel dat een psychotherapeut dit kan. Dan zou een goede raad voldoende zijn. Maar spijtig genoeg duurt dit slechts …voor even. Wanneer hetzelfde probleem de kop op steekt, zoeken vele mensen een nieuwe psychotherapeut, of een pilletje, of een alternatieve therapie.

Psychotherapie is in een aantal gevallen echt nodig. Wetenschappelijke studies en de dagdagelijkse praktijk tonen dit aan. Een *psychotherapie* vermindert psychische problemen. Coachen, goede raad, schieten vaak tekort.

Wat is psychotherapie? 
Bij psychotherapie gaat de patiënt op zoek naar zichzelf onder professionele begeleiding. In de eerste plaats door alles uit te spreken wat in het hoofd opkomt. Bij dit ‘vrij’ spreken zijn er in _psychotherapie_ duidelijke afspraken.

Een essentiële opdracht voor de psychotherapeut is: dit proces van vrij spreken te stimuleren. Door geen onmiddellijk antwoord te bieden maar door de patiënt zelf zijn vragen te laten beantwoorden via zijn vrij spreken. 

Psychotherapie en psychotherapeut
In de psychologenpraktijk wordt ieder patiënt zijn eigen psychotherapeut. Men leert de eigen antwoorden te vinden. Nieuwe kanten van iemands persoon komen te voorschijn. 

Eerst komt de patiënt met de vraag aan de *psychotherapeut* wat te doen. Deze vraag wordt omgevormd tot het vinden van een eigen antwoord.

----------


## MissMolly

Wat super helder verwoord!!!
Zou ik dit artikel mogen citeren op een ADHD forum?

Dit verhaal verklaart namelijk heel duidelijk waarom coaching en psychotherapie bij ADHD zonder medicatie vaak weinig invloed lijken te hebben, terwijl ze in combinatie met medicijnen vaak geweldig helpen.

De (volwassen) ADHDer weet namelijk in veel gevallen zelf heel goed waar hij de fout in gaat, maar is niet in staat het gedrag om te buigen omdat, door het ontbreken van voldoende vrije dopamine, zijn impulsen onvoldoende afgeremd worden.

Als de ADHDer extra dopamine vrijmaakt met dopamine-heropnameremmers (ADHD-medicijnen), is hij veel meer in staat om de goede raad (coaching) en de zelfreflectie (psychotherapie) in praktijk te brengen, omdat hij zijn impulsen beter onder controle heeft en (effectiever) kan reageren op beredeneerd en/of aangeleerd gedrag en ervaring, een reactie die altijd net achter de instinctieve, impulsieve reactie aankomt.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dank u Molly voor uw positieve feedback.
Ik vind uw bijkomende informatie ook zeer interessant. Misschien nog aan toevoegen dat een psycholoog niet alleen de zelfreflectie tracht te stimuleren. Maar meer nog dan dat, hij de patiënt helpt te weten te komen wat hij niet weet van zichzelf. En dat dit niet gekende zijn gevoelsleven in belangrijke mate bepaalt en zijn (pathologisch) gedrag stuurt.

----------


## sietske763

heb ongeveer 10 jaar geleden ruim een jaar psycho-therapie gehad van een psychiater en med.
heb er heel veel van geleerd, bleek dus zelf steeds naar neg. bronnen te gaan om bevestiging te krijgen en dus afwijzing kreeg.
heb geleerd om de bevestiging uit mijzelf te halen en de patronen van negatieve bronnen achter me te laten.
de therapie is niet makkelijk geweest omdat je dus inzicht krijgt in je eigen gedrag,
maar heb er zoveel baat bij gehad dat ik een heel ander mens ben geworden!
ik zou het iedereen met problemen aan raden.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja inderdaad, het is uiteindelijk toch hard labeur omdat je doorheen de moeilijke gevoelens, gedachten en herinneringen moet die je het leven onaangenaam maken. Als psychotherapeutl is het niet altijd gemakkellijk om mensen duidelijk te maken dat ze het in de loop van de therapie lastiger kunnen krijgen. Terwijl ze precies in psychotherapie komen om gelukkiger te worden. Maar zoals elke goed opgeleide psychotherapeut zelf aan den lijve heeft ondervonden kan een psychotherapie je leven grondig en ten goede veranderen.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

ja hoor doe maar! thx.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik vind het ook een mooi en duidelijk stukje. 
Ik ben ook een aantal maanden in therapie geweest in het verleden. Daar heb ik erg veel aan gehad. Het goede eraan vond ik dat de therapeut mijzelf heeft laten inzien in mijn tempo wat ik aan mijn situatie kon doen. Zolang je geen inzicht hebt sta je ook niet open voor verandering. Het is inderdaad een moeizame en pijnlijke weg, maar wel een waardevolle. Het heeft mijn leven duidelijk in positieve zin verandert.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik vind het een heel mooi en helder stukje, alleeen merk je dit niet altijd in de praktijk! Ik heb in 2 jaar tijd weet ik veel hoeveel hulpverleners gehad omdat ze niet wisten wat ze met mij aan moesten,, nu lloop ik bij de psych. en ben ik bijna uitbehandeld,, terwijl ik vorige week nog 2 a 3 paniek aanvallen maar goed ben al lang blij als ik der weg kan :Big Grin:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

beste Dolfijnjorien,

ik snap niet wat u bedoelt met 'uitbehandeld'; een psychotherapie is pas ten einde als de patiënt zelf vindt dat het genoeg was. En dan nog vraag ik om een extra sessie te wijden aan het stopzetten van de psychotherapie. Want vaak willen patiënten stoppen omdat er iets zich aandient dat niet zo gemakkelijk is, maar die ze zelf nog niet beseffen.
Als je nog paniekaanvallen hebt lijkt me dat inderdaad geenszins 'uitbehandeld! Ik zou dus verder psychotherapie volgen als ik jou was.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Nou precies dat snapte ik dus ok niet helemaal, maar goed de problemen waar ik voor kwam die zijn "opgelost" maar goed weetje allemaal lang verhaal enzo maar ik wil hier wel mee stoppen,, want ik heb er niks aan, en ga eerst kijken hoe het gaat en als het niet gaat zoek ik iemand anders op ofzo, kweet niet zie ik dan wel :Big Grin:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja ik zou dit eerst bespreken met mijn psychotherapeut als ik jou was, tenzij je dit al te laat vindt. Ik heb op mijn site uitgelegd in een aantal stappen hoe je best een psychotherapeut zoekt. Je vindt dit hier op psycholoog. Veel succes en contacteer me gerust voor verdere vragen.
Jan Schrans psycholoog-psychotherapeut

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hey, 

nou kweet niet of ik het wel wil bespreken, wil daar met alle liefde weg, maar weet ook dat het eigelijk niet goed is als ik geen hulp meer heb, dat merk ik nu ook wel dat ik snel genoeg in elkaar stort,, maar ik ga het wel merken of hetwel of niet goed gaat dan. en volgens mij is lentis/jonx maar tot 18 jaar en moet je dan naar en andere toe, en dan moet je wéér je verhaal vertellen en dat wil ik ook niet eecht meer, ben daar wel een beetje zat van, als je dat snapt? Dus ik a nog wel eventjes kijken, en he pas 7 december weer een afspraak staan dus kan ooknog nadenken of ik het wel of niet daar ga bespreken,,,, heb op moment genoeg aan me hoofd,,

Groetjes,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja het is goed dat je de tijd neemt om één en ander te overdenken. Sowieso moet een psychotherapeut ter beschikking blijven van oud-patiënten. Dus je kunt altijd terug.
Sterkte!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ja nou kweet niet wat ik der mee moet, wil der met alle liefde weg maar of dat goed is vraag ik me af. en ja ik weet je kan er altijd terug maar weet je als ik eenmaal bij iemand weg ben dan ben ik weg,, en wil ik niet weer komen,, klinkt raar is het ook maar goed zo is mijn denkpatroon een beetje,, 
Tanx zal der goed overnadenken wat ik ga doen,, en hoop dat ik de juiste beslissing maak.......

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik vrees dat ik in herhaling val, maar het thema 'als ik wegga van iemand blijf ik weg' lijkt me wel iets om verder te bespreken met je therapeut...

----------

